# Chrome exhaust tip cleaning



## steviewevie (Aug 19, 2008)

I've been given a chromed exhaust tip for my car, which need a bit of a clean. Now I know I can probably use some metal polish on it to get the chrome looking good, but there's also some sort of black tarry-type substance (although it's hardened on there) on the end of the tip. Any thoughts for what I could use to get this off without damaging the chrome ? If I try some tar remover will that be safe for the chrome ? Thanks.


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

You could try Tardis or AG tar remover but to be honest it does not look in a great state and the tips are only about £5 on ebay and probably not that much more expensive in halfords, and that is what it will cost you for AG tar remover!


----------



## steviewevie (Aug 19, 2008)

mikeyc_123 said:


> You could try Tardis or AG tar remover but to be honest it does not look in a great state and the tips are only about £5 on ebay and probably not that much more expensive in halfords, and that is what it will cost you for AG tar remover!


Thanks. I've already got some AG tar remover but didn't know what it would do to the chrome. I guess if it's ok to use on paintwork though it must be ok to use on something like chrome.

The tip isn't in a great state, but it's actually an OEM item for my car (that was missing from mine) so should fit very well, so I'd like to try cleaning it up rather than just get a new one.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

ultra fine wirewool should remove it without marking the chrome surface to an extent that metal polish won't remove the marls.

You should try metal polish I find that it will remove the hardened on stuff if you do it right.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Dremel??????


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

what about getting it rechromed


----------



## steviewevie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input so far.


pugben said:


> what about getting it rechromed


I hadn't thought of that. How much does that sort of thing cost ? And how do I find somewhere that can do that kind of thing ?


----------



## springbok (Jun 9, 2008)

Tar and Bug remover won't harm the chrome.


----------



## steviewevie (Aug 19, 2008)

AG tar remover isn't shifting it. I'm getting hold of a Dremel (for other uses) shortly. I've never used a Dremel before, what sort of attachment should I try on it do you think, any thoughts please ?


----------



## kp 115 (Mar 5, 2007)

looks like paint try some paintsripper (nitromores)in a small area, it can be rinsed off with water when finished.


----------

